# Super Walmart- Hilton Head, SC



## cpnuser (Dec 15, 2011)

I was in Walmart on Hilton Head yesterday & asked about the new construction on the side of their building.  The greeter said the store will be a Super Walmart,  when the work is finished around June, 2012.  

Harris Teeter's new store(large) near SeaPines is expected to be finished & open in April, 2012.

We leave tomorrow to go back to FL.  We've had a day or 2 of rain, but otherwise the days have been cool, but sunny for 2 weeks(early Dec.).


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow. I thought the Wal-Mart on the island was already a Super Wal-Mart store.

That must be going to add a self-service gasoline island on site.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 15, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Wow. I thought the Wal-Mart on the island was already a Super Wal-Mart store.
> 
> That must be going to add a self-service gasoline island on site.



The one on 278 off of the island is a super Walmart.


----------

